#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  сайт Сакья

## Manu

Не знает ли кто, как выйти на официальный сайт школы Сакья и/или главного монастыря школы в Дэратуне. Интересуюсь расписанием учений Сакья Тридзина.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

http://www.hhthesakyatrizin.org/currentnews.html

----------

Маша_ла (10.02.2012)

----------


## Manu

Большое спасибо, то, что нужно.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Там же, ссылки на другие сайты Сакья:
http://www.hhthesakyatrizin.org/links.html

----------

